# Pets R Dangerous



## galbayfisher

Got any pets like this one? He threatened to eat me after taking his picture and not asking permission first.


----------



## pelican

You really captured a great look for the pic. Look up intimidating in the dictionary, etc...  Don't think I could sleep at night ... unless that cat was Locked Out!

Have you tried getting the camera down to the animal's level for pet pics? I tried it with our dogs and it really made a difference. Samples of Millie and Roxie.


----------



## galbayfisher

Would have with the cat but I was bowing at the time. LMAO.
I agree tho, it does give you a nice perspective.


----------



## pelican

LMAO ... too funny, guy.


----------



## medulla762

Here's my two girls playing.



I'm glad they're "Mans Best Friend"...tooled like that, they would make fierce enemies...hahaha...


----------



## galbayfisher

If that's playing....OUCH


----------



## MT Stringer

*Nice Poochie!*

Last summer at Shadman's crawfish boil, I saw a young girl walking a beautiful dog down the street. Later I saw it laying in their drive across the street and a house down the block. I turned to CoolChange and said "Hey Rick, walk out into the street and whistle at that dog." He did and below is the resulting pic! Thank goodness for zoom lenses!  BTW Rick said "If I knew what you were seeing in the camera I would have took off runnin. And don't even think of inviting me to a bullfight!" LOL

Mike


----------



## Freshwaterman

*A kitty snack!*

A kitty snack......NOT!
But you wouldn't know by looking that they were just playing.


----------



## CoolChange

Boy,Howdie! I don't think he liked that bald headed man walking up the drive! If I remember, I backed down first. Great shot, Mike.


----------



## BillLovesFishin

*My pets*

I shot this pic with a fuji finepix 3800.


----------



## pelican

Great pic ... lot's of interesting items in the composition but that kitten's eyes still draws your focus.


----------



## galbayfisher

that cat look like it has the "deer in the headlights look".....LOL


----------



## Walkin' Jack

*Don't even THINK about it!*

Our new friend, Frito likes to sleep with us. This particular night I wanted him to move over so I could get in the bed and he shot me this look. For him, this is a mean expression.

He eventually decided to let me in and we all had a good nights sleep! :smile:


----------



## gatorbait

*Dangerous, surely you jest! lol*

I just cant see dangerous in these shots.

Zac

Taken with an old Sony Mavica FD-87


----------



## whitepointer

You can keep your Mack Bulldogs I'll take my Tonka Chuihuahua anytime..............this is my best mate "Bud".


----------



## fishphoto

*Supermodel Cow Dog*


----------



## DogDoc

This is my retriever, on Christmas (notice the snow), sound asleep while sitting up leaning on my Dad.

Steve


----------



## waterspout

Here's a little stray we decided needed some help. He's up for adoption!


----------



## nasakid

*Mine*

Here's my little Schipperke mad at a buddy of mine. She doesn't like adult strangers. Kids are fine, but adults, no way.


----------



## galbayfisher

Hey Waterspout, can I borrow your little demon..I mean your cute puppy? I'd like to throw him,it her? in the office of this sweet? business associate I work with. LOL


----------



## Brady Bunch

*Heres my bundle of joy*

Hes our PetsMart rescue, we adopted him 3 years ago as a older kittten, now hes at a hefty 20 lbs. And if hes not sleeping in between me and my wifes head at night, hes on our laps...very loving cat.


----------



## onthestringer

*Bandit*

Here Is My Little 200 Lbs. Puppy In The Christmas Snow!


----------

